# Savic Cambridge



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Just wanted to let you all know...these have been reduced in [email protected] stores...from £49.99 to £39.99!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I still wouldn't pay that lol. I bought one ages ago for £15


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes that's a better price than £50 and they do look good.

Hamster Heaven has also been reduced to £64.99 from £79.99.


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

got my cambridge yesterday


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow that's so much better! Hopefully it will encourage more to go for them over the teenier cages. I'd still look on ebay first though LOL.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

As the price is lowered would anyone like to buy me one? 

Char
xxx


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Are these cages really good? im getting a dwarf, and i still think the cage looks small, is it me being picky cos im used to seeing the hamster heaven? will i be able to fit enough toys in this cage etc??

Thanks


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Agility Springer said:


> Are these cages really good? im getting a dwarf, and i still think the cage looks small, is it me being picky cos im used to seeing the hamster heaven? will i be able to fit enough toys in this cage etc??
> 
> Thanks


I love it, and its got plenty space inside in my opinion!


----------

